# What drawer slides do you prefer?



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

What types of drawer slides do you prefer?

I'm trying to wade through the multitudes of choices here.

Is ball-bearing full extension the way to go, such as the Accuride 3832?

Should I stay away from the 'self-close' versions?

Recommendations and experiences?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I just stay away from the european ones. You'll see me of them at big box stores. They're usually painted white. I like the full ball bearing ones. Just be careful to research some for weight if you're building something that is going to enclose heavy stuff. Beyond that they all see to work pretty good for me.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Accuride® Eclipse 3132EC Undermount Slide (self-closing, soft-close)

OR

Accuride® Eclipse 3132SC Undermount Slide (self-closing)

Is the soft-close mechanism worth the extra cost on these?


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Has anyone used the Salice Soft and Silent concealed undermount slides?

These slides seem much more affordable.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Centerline 757 full extension slides, black finish (comparable to accuride, but they come in even lengths).
Accuride 1029 centermounts for small, lightweight drawers where 3/4 extension is acceptable.
The 757's run $12-13 per pair. Unless you are buying in volume expect to pay around $50 per pair (plus accessories) for Blumotion soft close slides. 
I don't care for the european style slides with nylon rollers either. They work fine, I just think there are better choices for fine furniture.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

I've used the Blum undermount slides for years and love the slides. I switched to the Blumotion when they where introduced. Personally, I really like the soft close feature.

I've used the KV undermount a few times because they where cheaper, but didn't think they where quite as smooth as the Blum.

I've never used the Salice Soft and Silent concealed undermount slides. Years ago I used to a lot of Salice hinges because of my local supplier and one of the factory reps. would call on me at the shop. I really liked the quality of their hinges and used them until my supplier went out of business. I would suspect the quaility of their slides would be as good as their hinges.

I've always perferred the undermount slides over a ball bearing full extension side mount slide because I felt the undermount is smoother and you don't see any of the slide when you open the drawer. That was always a big deal for me since I dovetail all my drawers and didn't want to cover half of it up with a slide.

Weight should not be a problem, unless you're building big drawers and wanting to store lead in them. Most undermounts are rated at either 75 or 100lbs.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

John-

Any recommendations on where to buy hardware cheaper than Hafele online?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

HardwareHut.com


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Blum fan! Great slides


----------



## Fergus (Jan 13, 2011)

For what it's worth, I have used the Accuride® Eclipse 3132EC Undermount Slides (easy close) with great success. Solid, smooth operation, easy to install. I purchase them from A&H Turf & Specialties Inc-ahturf.com. They have been very reliable, and are reasonably priced. They also carry Blum etc. May be having a sale now.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Noone,

I could order Blum through my wholesale supplier, but one of the on-line companies I've ordered from in the past is Woodworker's Hardware in Sauk Rapids MN. They handle most of the different brands. I've had good luck ordering from them for different items.

They really have a nice catalog also.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I ordered those salice undermount soft close slides since the price was right.

I hope they are as good as their hinges!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Noone,

Where did you order them from?

I hope you will give us a review on them when you get a chance to use them.

Thanks


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Hafele.

I will let you know how they work out.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Thanks,


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

A&H Turf has the best prices I've found on Blum Tandem undermounts.

http://ahturf.com/store/index.php?route=product/category&path=256


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Two questions for you, the first is what are you putting in the drawers right now? Is it heavy? Second is what could you put in this drawer later, could it be heavy? 
That said I used the euro's on one bench for the top set of drawers thinking I would always be "lightweight" on items I put inside. The lower ones I used 100 lb Blums from woodworkers supply because I knew I would put heavier items in them. Years passed and I built my second bench, ALL slides are 100-150 lb drawer slides just like my Snap-On toolbox at work because while I had thought I could get by with lightweight ones in the long run I had to remove them and upgrade. Think ahead, way ahead get the heaver duty ones they work better and will hold the load of the future ya know?


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Roger,

Thanks for the lead. That is a good price on Blum Tandem undermounts. I take it you've had good experience dealing with them?


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm looking for replacement slides on my current workbench. I need 20 pr of 22" side mount. I called my local supplier and he has some KV 8405 100%+ extension glides for $9.73. He also has an import from KV for $5.86. The soft close is a $5 premium. I would like to have soft close but I don't know if I want to pay an extra $100 for them.

I'll be watching this thread for ideas.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I paid $15.22 per pair for the 21" salice undermounts soft close. Plus actual shipping costs.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Grizzly has full extension ball bearing slides at a quite reasonable price. I used them in my kitchen remodel.


----------



## Papple36 (Jul 13, 2014)

I took rogerincolorado's recomendation and use A&H Turf. They are great customer service and by far the best prices. Be sure to get the Blum drilling jig for the slides - it will save you a whole lot of time


----------

